# What is required to make bumper stickers in-house?



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

I know nothing about bumper stickers! 

What do I need to print small batches of durable stickers? What kind of paper do I need, what equipment do I need to do the actual printing, and what equipment do I need to cut the actual stickers out of the paper?

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Try print-a-ribbon.co.uk

They seem to have a printer that can print on vinyl.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

sorry. its

print-a-ribbon.co.uk


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link, looks interesting - any others?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can screen print them. You would need the vinyl it's printed on and you would need the correct inks that are used for paper printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a link to a thread that describes it in more detail: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16119.html


----------



## BSApparel (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Rodney!


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

you can just use a little spray tack to hold them down. fo a jig, use two layers of tape running the length of each side off of one corner of the sheet. the two layers makes it thick enough to slide the sheet right in to the jig and hold it in place.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Quickest, easiest way to make bumper stickers is a vinyl printer. Depending on the inks will decide the printable material you will need. You can purchase adhesive backed papers as well as vinyl. In most cases you will find the paper is the best way to go for a few reasons. Most sticker jobs are considered "throw away" jobs. This means the life of the sticker doesnt need to be longer than a year or so. IF you feel you need to offer a sticker with a longer life than paper but dont want to pay the extra for vinyl, you can over-laminate. Over laminate is just a clear material you lay over the design to reduce damage from UV, solvent cleaners, road grime and other stuff that finds it way to the sticker. In my case, I print, laminate then contour cut the graphic. Fellers carries everything you need material wise and with a quick call, they can point you in the right direction for more indepth info.
Hope that helps.


----------

